# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Accept Bitcoins

## EnigmaMatter

Accepting Bitcoins would be a marketing tool and allow people who do not have PayPal to use your Commercial Services forum.

----------


## TMS

Anyone can use Paypal.  Wouldn't trust this new fangled pretend money.

----------


## EnigmaMatter

You don't really have to trust it, as you immediately convert it to cash without any fees using something like CIRCLE.

----------


## TMS

What's the conversion rate?   No fees?  Someone must make money out of it or it wouldn't exist  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## EnigmaMatter

Try CIRCLE.

Absolutely no fees to exchange money.

----------


## EnigmaMatter

https://www.circle.com/en

----------


## TMS

Looks interesting ... but I'll probably carry on living without it  :Smilie:

----------

